# Libertatia 2013 June 28th-30th



## PlasticSturgeon (May 27, 2013)

I was curious if anybody here was going to this. 
I've been wanting to go for the past I don't even know how many years and for various and sundry reasons I have always missed it. So (assuming something doesn't pop up and get in my way, which shouldn't happen) this will be my first year and I'm pretty excited. 

For anybody who doesn't know, Libertatia is a big three day DIY punk gathering, tons of bands playing, lots of beer, food not bombs, and from everything I've heard it's an overall good time!
Not sure where it's being held yet this year, but ideally soon.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 28, 2013)

I can never seem to find solid info on where / when this is. How did you find out the dates? Their website fucking sucks.

Also, I've heard a LOT (almost nothing but) bad things about the pyrate punx (at least in cali, oregon/washington has a slightly better rep). But, some of the videos look fun.


----------



## PlasticSturgeon (May 28, 2013)

I didn't even bother last year because I had to work, but the year before I just sent a message to whoever was running their Myspace page. Since then, reliable(ish) information about it has moved over to Facebook. (Yay social media....)
I'm gonna shoot whoever is coordinating their Facebook page a message in regards to location this year. For the most part I think it's really just word of mouth. Two years ago when I was trying to go, they didn't give out an actual location until about a week before it happened. 
I knew a few people who have gone, and that's how I first found out about it. I have no association with any of the pyrate punx groups, so I really cant say anything in regards to their reputation. I've been to a few shows the SLC pyrate punx have helped put on, and in that very limited interaction they seemed like a nice enough group of people...but that's not the NW.


----------



## maybee (Jun 5, 2013)

Hmm interested in this but also found no info on the location. In Portland currently, gonna hop out to the Rainbow Gathering if I cannot find this thing. Has anyone tried emailing them?


----------



## PlasticSturgeon (Jun 12, 2013)

Hmm. Well, unfortunately I actually am going to be missing it again this year, hah. Turns out the friend I'm traveling with is able to leave sooner than I thought, so we're headed out of Oregon on Sunday. (That said, I guess it's not *too* much of a bummer that I'm missing it, as I would rather be on the road right now.)
Go to their Facebook page (Colony of Libertatia) and shoot them a message regarding where it's gonna be this year. If you don't have a Facebook, there's an email address (which may or may not be checked...) floating around.


----------



## aleserees (Jun 19, 2013)

Im going this year. Libertatia is always a blast. It is hard to get info, but all you need to do is get in contact with a local pyrate punx captain to get maps. I know alot of the la and oc pyrate punx, and a few from north bay, and they are good people! Some people are really bummed at the way this year is shaping up but as far as i hear its still on and i will be there. Now come watch a bunch of awesome bands in the forest and my best friend firedance!!!


----------

